# Spotted Ebony



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is some nice wood. Has a very hard finish and easy to work.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is some nice looking wood. Good job Bill.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Saw that on one of the web sites and was sorely tempted, but got so many blanks on hand now I decided to wait...

Really nice looking pen, Bill.

Query?..Do you guys use any of the 'buffering' systems on pens? Mine seem to turn out pretty shiny if I sand them all the way up to 12,000 and then hit them with a dose of EEE cream, but would like input on those deals...

Thanks....jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have a buffer I use, there is nothing on that pen just sanded to 600 and then buffed. I like to feel the wood on some pens. Others I use a different finish (oil or poly ect)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I sand mine to 12,000 then use brasso on them or just plain old car polish.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What few pens I make, I sand to 12000 and don't need buffing from there. If it has been friction polished, I have buffed them when the gloss wore down somewhat but if CA finished, they will stay glossy guessing almost forever and then if scratched, can then buff.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Slip..I've seen several references on here to "CA Finishing"..How you do dat ?.. I'm afraid I'd end up stuck to the pen....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Slip..I've seen several references on here to "CA Finishing"..How you do dat ?.. I'm afraid I'd end up stuck to the pen....


Easy to do. 
http://www.penturners.org/content/CAFinish1.pdf

I don't use CA, still use epoxy...just a habit from making lures. Now for pens, the poly has a good finish and I have not had one wear off yet. I carry one almost everyday in a shirt pocket. I would guess 100 people have touched it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If you do try the CA on the lathe...be sure to have to as slow as possible...right Bobby LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Easy to do.
> http://www.penturners.org/content/CAFinish1.pdf
> 
> Geeeezze..."Easy to Do"?????...LOL..After reading that process I think I'll just stick with the other two dozen polishes and waxes I've already got.. Results look OK to me...and miraculous to anybody else but you guys or some other turner....LOL
> ...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

we learn by asking...one of these days I'm going to start in on Galvbay LOL Got a few hundred to ask


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tort, I use CA but not quite that extensive. I sand to a pretty good finish of about 220 or little better and using some plastic or wax paper (the little ziplock bags that pen parts come in work great for spreading CA) I put some thin CA on the final turned pen project on slow speed and spread using the plastic over your finger. I don't use accelerant because it causes a rougher surface. Once dry while slowly turning, I use a pretty fine sand paper and turn smooth. This is the sealer coat and may take a few drops of the thin CA to seal the pen.
Once this is sanded smooth, I use a medium or thick CA glue and only needs a drop or two and spread over entire project again until dry. I then sand to smooth out and careful to not sand through the last layer. I can do it again if needed with another coat and sand to 12000 for a glass finish. Really not very hard if you don't use the accelarant. 
If you get the stabilized pen blanks, you can skip all the above steps and just sand to 12000 as it is already filled with CA or other material and the wood is like a plastic already. Makes a great finish but does tend to dull lathe tools quickly as these blanks are tough. CA can fill in gaps in the pen blanks and pourous material like deer antlers. CA finish works great on antlers as they are pourous and can fill in with dirt or oils from use without the CA finish and will last forever. I havent tried some of the methods you can see on some sites such as CA/BLO finish as have had good results with method I have used in past. Wish CA was less expensive or would soak some of my turnings in it and see how it would turn out by stabilizing it myself.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

another "pregnant" pen from bill. exactly what goes on out in that shop of yours? 

looks nice!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like the "hour glass" figure LOL

I can make them "slim" but it don't show the wood pattern as much.....that's why I like the larger pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm with you, Bill..After my sessions with Bill Berry and him having me turn real skinny straight pens...I switched over to a little 'preggo' too..LOL

Women and Pens just oughta have a FEW curves....LOL:wink: :wink:


----------

